# Tips to make bud more fluffy?



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey quick question any tips to make bud more fluffy? +Rep for any help


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 2, 2011)

i have no tips at all..
but your avatar is killer!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

Why do want fluffier buds? First advice would be to get rid of any beneficial lights and throw a bunch of underpowered cfl's in the cab instead


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 2, 2011)

Less light intensity.....for most of us, we try for tighter buds.....but I love those little popcorn buds.....


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@DB thanks i thought it was perfect for this forum 

@tip top and old reefer so basically your saying 
Less light intensity = More fluffy 
More light intensity = Tighter bud
Am growing for both personal use and a little side money aswell nothing amazing. Everyone i seem to know including myself prefer fluffy buds hence why i want it.
Thanks for the speedy replies aswell


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

Other than the fellow in my signature, i've never met anyone that wants crap fluffy buds. People want hard compact buds. Fluffiness is typically an indication of a sub-par weed.


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah lol 

but if u want fluffy buds!!! then use metal halide lights not HPS


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys am going to go with your advice tip top and just avoid it then haha


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck then!
Keep'em green!


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats what they think they want because the only "dense" buds they have had was probably pressed mexican brick weed


----------



## gobbly (Jan 2, 2011)

lol, along with others I briefly think of all the people asking how to get denser nugs 

Some of the super heavy sativa's, the ones that cattail like crazy, tend to be more fluffy, but huge. The individual cattails tend to be as dense as normal bud, but the way the cattails mesh is quite different than the dense indica colas you tend to get. Anyway, other than that, you don't want fluffy bud. Fluffy in the sense that most people use it is usually a lack of proper light. If they mean they don't want brick weed, that is quite a bit different than telling someone you want fluffy, especially if that person deals in top quality herb


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 2, 2011)

Micromaster said:


> Thats what they think they want because the only "dense" buds they have had was probably pressed mexican brick weed


Pretty much what I think.........lol


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 2, 2011)

now u got me thinking as to why u want these light fluffy buds and in my research some people crop at diff stages early = a more heady maybe interlectual high where as late crops tend to get the bodily stoned sleepy effect

just curious its late and im stoned on some really densely packed buds


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 2, 2011)

people dont know what the fuck they want. they think if you cant pack it with out grinding its some how better. other people think your talking about some non put together nug. True smokers like myself know too dense is no good and weed should pack and burn perfect without even touching or breaking it up. my advise is try a different strain. under my same lights, some will always be denser(b widow) than others- except now i grow all fluffy because i know whats up


----------



## SCCA (Jan 2, 2011)

the term "fluffy" has such negative connotations, fluffier buds are not necessarily bad. many strains have leafier colas than others, but you can also add a bit of extra nitrogen during mid flower to encourage more leaf growth, don't add too much or it will inhibit flower production and cause stretching.


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Flower under a halide, fluffier bud, more trich production, some drop in yield. Possibly a MH with some 7200K side lighting. Im going to try to mix MH and LED and see what happens. I predict mad crust, and a negligible loss of yield.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I dont have a clue what you mean by mexican brick weed since am from the UK lool From around my area I was brought up thinking that fluffy bud is a positive thing over tight bud which is more of a negative thing. I believe its just to do with it looking more of a big bag if you know what i mean.


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Big bag of light weed. You still get paid by weight.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeaaah but people tend to be more happy with it since it looks alot more for what they pay. Also ive tried giving you +rep but its saying ive given too many out and have to wait 24 hours loooool


----------



## PoppaDoc (Jan 2, 2011)

flo lights seem to make fluffy buds


----------



## Total Head (Jan 3, 2011)

i've never understood why some people prefer the fluffy stuff, but some strains have a poor leaf to bud ratio that results in buds on the fluffy side even with superb lighting. the sharksbreath i just grew is a prime example. the stone is nice but the buds only weigh about 80% of what similar sized buds of other strains weigh, and it is fluffier when broken up, but mainly because it's on the leafy side even well trimmed. i'm going through it quicker than the other strains i harvested just because i have to use more to fill a joint or whatever. not sure if that's what you meant but there you have it.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 3, 2011)

pick it at 5 or 6 weeks and it will be fluffy


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i've never understood why some people prefer the fluffy stuff, but some strains have a poor leaf to bud ratio that results in buds on the fluffy side even with superb lighting. the sharksbreath i just grew is a prime example. the stone is nice but the buds only weigh about 80% of what similar sized buds of other strains weigh, and it is fluffier when broken up, but mainly because it's on the leafy side even well trimmed. i'm going through it quicker than the other strains i harvested just because i have to use more to fill a joint or whatever. not sure if that's what you meant but there you have it.



people have no clue what nice weed is. there is a world a dank past your crusty hard ass buds. fluffy dont mean leafy fluffy dont mean the nug is invisible, fluffy doesnt mean no thc. People have no clue what it is to pack a bowl with out manhandling a flower. Its a bag of flowers not a bag of rocks. the best buds are fluffy, dont let people/idiots miss interpret the word like they aint never seen the weed, sucks for them out in grinderville


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> people have no clue what nice weed is. there is a world a dank past your crusty hard ass buds. fluffy dont mean leafy fluffy dont mean the nug is invisible, fluffy doesnt mean no thc. People have no clue what it is to pack a bowl with out manhandling a flower. Its a bag of flowers not a bag of rocks. the best buds are fluffy, dont let people/idiots miss interpret the word like they aint never seen the weed, sucks for them out in grinderville



in your opinion,but not mine.i love hard dense bud full of resin.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

no not my opinion. thats fluffy factual. me saying i like it is my opinion. stating facts of fluffy is not opinion. to the op- heres one more idiot, see what they do, in my last post i say factually that fluffy does not mean lack of thc, which is true. Then this idiot feels the need to say "i love rock hard bud full of resin". That is what is your opinion. Rock hard doesnt = resin, it equals dense plant matter, fact. People have not smoked enough to give them anysort of valuable opinion, and are talking out there ass- most likely about another aspect of weed that they like..aka.. resin content, taste, high, ect. (watch them do it, its is impossible to defend density with out involving these other aspects, otherwise mexican weed would be better after being bricked down as it is now "denser")


----------



## doc111 (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> people have no clue what nice weed is. there is a world a dank past your crusty hard ass buds. fluffy dont mean leafy fluffy dont mean the nug is invisible, fluffy doesnt mean no thc. People have no clue what it is to pack a bowl with out manhandling a flower. Its a bag of flowers not a bag of rocks. the best buds are fluffy, dont let people/idiots miss interpret the word like they aint never seen the weed, sucks for them out in grinderville


How's it goin' fruitrollup or should I call you smokinskins?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2011)

You have posted nothing more than an opinion of why you like fluffy weed.



doc111 said:


> How's it goin' fruitrollup or should I call you smokinskins?


Teehee 

Personally i manhandle my weed regardless of type, because i have an intention of enjoying my smoke, that is to say not smoking a bowl of stalks  As to defending density, it is naturally dense, not a bunch of buds compressed together. I would be willing to bet there is a higher bud to stalk ratio in a denser bud where all the weight has packed in around the stalk.


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> no not my opinion. thats fluffy factual. me saying i like it is my opinion. stating facts of fluffy is not opinion. to the op- heres one more idiot, see what they do, in my last post i say factually that fluffy does not mean lack of thc, which is true. Then this idiot feels the need to say "i love rock hard bud full of resin". That is what is your opinion. Rock hard doesnt = resin, it equals dense plant matter, fact. People have not smoked enough to give them anysort of valuable opinion, and are talking out there ass- most likely about another aspect of weed that they like..aka.. resin content, taste, high, ect. (watch them do it, its is impossible to defend density with out involving these other aspects, otherwise mexican weed would be better after being bricked down as it is now "denser")



you actually said THE BEST BUDS ARE FLUFFY.i disagreed.because that is YOUR opinion and not mine.
when i have dense bud it is packed full of resin to the point where certain parts of the bud is rock hard and tastes almost like pure hash.


----------



## MrDank007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Give them the popcorn stuff on the bottom of the plant and keep the top for you. Or less light/more heat?


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 3, 2011)

i always recented paying for fluffy bud as i was getting alot of stalk as opposed to the flower and dense heavy wood in your little baggy weighs alot 

mind u i use to smoke soap bar aged 25 what do i know


----------



## SCCA (Jan 3, 2011)

This is hilarious, people hear the word "fluffy" and automatically start screaming "Garbage!!" totally understandable. but i believe what the op is actually looking for is a plant with a higher leaf to calyx ratio. if denser buds had inherently higher resin contents why are most hash producing strains on the leafier side? think about this it is the trichomes that contain most of the psychoactive compounds. a larger more open flower has more exposed surface area to develop trichomes.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> you actually said THE BEST BUDS ARE FLUFFY.i disagreed.because that is YOUR opinion and not mine.
> when i have dense bud it is packed full of resin to the point where certain parts of the bud is rock hard and tastes almost like pure hash.


your bullshit kid keep talking about resin instead of compact plant material... yup fuk ya


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

MrDank007 said:


> Give them the popcorn stuff on the bottom of the plant and keep the top for you. Or less light/more heat?


again... no clue


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You have posted nothing more than an opinion of why you like fluffy weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not talkin stems there are none but the smallest in the final product.... go ahead and talk about weight now


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, fruitrollup allright 

If the stems are the smallest in the final product, well then it's probably not the biggest product  every strain i've grown bought and seen, the stem size is pretty much directly proportional to the bud size.


----------



## nog (Jan 3, 2011)

light leakes and week bulbs 250 mh or less


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a theory on fluffy buds, some people prefer them because they think they are getting more for their money as compact buds weigh more than the fluffier stuff and so the bags appear to hold more for their money???? other than appearance i don't really see the difference as long as they weigh the same don't get me wrong i'd prefer compact top cola as apposed to the fluffier stuff from lower down on the plant but that's my preference, my suggestion would be to maybe look at different strains rather than changing the way you grow to produce fluffier stuff because as tip top pointed out ideally you want to grow healthy plants and not deliberately lower standards after all you drop conditions to produce fluff up top what will happen to the fluff on the bottom???? maybe a sativia dominant hybrid would work well for??????


----------



## Stinkmeaner (Jan 3, 2011)

personally, i couldnt care less if its fluffy or not as long as i get the weight i payed for. around here we almost allways mix the weed with tobacco, and the fluffy type is harder to grind down.
thats about it


----------



## FeFiFoFUM (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont know enough to tell the OP what to do, but I have had some of this "fluffy" stuff before, its killer shit. its not like its not had eenough light, or inferior pot at all its like a type of pot and you just get nice lil popcorn type nugs that dont need to be manhandled to smoke.

I love the shit but havent smoked any in like seven years. that being said the shit I just harvested is compact as fuck, and I like it this way.

I think as stated before you need a bud with more leaf structure I guess.

and it does make it look like Marty McFatsacks is your dealer, usually has no stems or stalks, just lil lovely nuggets of bud like a lil bag of happiness.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> not talkin stems there are none but the smallest in the final product.... go ahead and talk about weight now


are you a grower? if so can you elaborate on what you think???? as single line comments without reason mean nothing mate


----------



## resinousflowers (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> your bullshit kid keep talking about resin instead of compact plant material... yup fuk ya



are you the only person who grows and smokes?are you more knowledgable than me?just because you like fluffy bud and think its the BEST,and i dont think its the BEST it doesnt make you right.
i havent once said fluffy bud is rubbish.but you seem to think dense bud isnt as good as fluffy.
further more compressed weed is hard because its been compressed.if your main cola is rock hard its because it grew that way,not because its low quality compressed weed,so your comparison is nonsense.
your getting all wound up over something that really aint important.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 3, 2011)

From what ive read and my smoking experience you can get get cronic bud thats fluffy or dense it does'nt necessarily mean one has more THC then the other. However I am not willing to sacrifice yield by using MH during flowering just for it to be more fluffy.
Also can't +Rep anyone done it too many times gotta wait 24 hours.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 3, 2011)

This whole "fluffy vs. dense" debate is pretty asinine. It all comes down to personal preference. If the OP prefers fluffy bud who is anybody here to tell the man he's wrong? Personally, I've had some pretty killer "fluffy" nug. It doesn't matter one lick to me if it's fluffy or dense as long as it's dank! Happy growing!


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> people have no clue what nice weed is. there is a world a dank past your crusty hard ass buds. fluffy dont mean leafy fluffy dont mean the nug is invisible, fluffy doesnt mean no thc. People have no clue what it is to pack a bowl with out manhandling a flower. Its a bag of flowers not a bag of rocks. the best buds are fluffy, dont let people/idiots miss interpret the word like they aint never seen the weed, sucks for them out in grinderville


 Ive never used a grinder, a perfect bud you should be able to pull a bowl size piece off your nug and throw it right into the bowl without doing anything break up or anything of the like, but should be dense enough to cause a slow even burn. And from what Ive seen you get that perfect nug from a sativa. Thats the reason I dont like indicas is because they tend to be more compact "dense" buds plus the high from indicas sucks.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 3, 2011)

SCCA said:


> This is hilarious, people hear the word "fluffy" and automatically start screaming "Garbage!!" totally understandable. but i believe what the op is actually looking for is a plant with a higher leaf to calyx ratio. if denser buds had inherently higher resin contents why are most hash producing strains on the leafier side? think about this it is the trichomes that contain most of the psychoactive compounds. a larger more open flower has more exposed surface area to develop trichomes.


oh no no no. if you look back in the thread i suggested this exact thing and the guy basically told me i was retarded in a "polite" way. he said something to the effect of "fluffy does not mean leafy". he's talking about buds that are capable of having the air squished out of them. reminds me of my first grow.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 3, 2011)

it sounds like you prefer sativas over indicas which is totally logical. Look for a good sativa or sativa dominant strain that matches your other criteria.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input people I am going to be growing G13 or Super Lemon Haze and just thought if there was any tricks to make it fluffy, like some of the people who told me to use MH but I am not willing to sacrifice yield over it just thought i could do 1 or 2 minor things that would do it. Am just trying to get as much information as possible before i start my first grow as i cant really afford to be making any mistakes.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

smok3y1 said:


> Thanks for the input people I am going to be growing G13 or Super Lemon Haze and just thought if there was any tricks to make it fluffy, like some of the people who told me to use MH but I am not willing to sacrifice yield over it just thought i could do 1 or 2 minor things that would do it. Am just trying to get as much information as possible before i start my first grow as i cant really afford to be making any mistakes.


its a strain thing (the right fluffy) if your setup sucks thats not "fluffy" but that would be i guess "bad fluffy"


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 3, 2011)

smok3y1 said:


> Everyone i seem to know including myself prefer fluffy buds hence why i want it.


That is probably because they are smoking harsh weed


----------



## irieie (Jan 3, 2011)

a good way to get fluffy buds is to use the minimal light intensity, grow a sativa dom strain and harvest early when trichs are mostly cloudy and the bracts have not swelled fully. both fluffy and dense buds can be good IMO, but if you are growing commercially, fluffy buds usually means a lower yield but if it is for personal then weight does not really matter. good luck


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 3, 2011)

noobdestroyer said:


> its a strain thing (the right fluffy) if your setup sucks thats not "fluffy" but that would be i guess "bad fluffy"


So, if he likes "fluffy" weed is he a Fluffer?


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

better be a fluffer than a flapper... a lip flapper


----------



## SCCA (Jan 3, 2011)

Total Head said:


> oh no no no. if you look back in the thread i suggested this exact thing and the guy basically told me i was retarded in a "polite" way. he said something to the effect of "fluffy does not mean leafy". he's talking about buds that are capable of having the air squished out of them. reminds me of my first grow.


i think you misunderstand my point, a higher leaf to calyx ratio does not equate to a poor quality flower. it just means the buds are much larger with more leaves, not necessarily less flowers. these buds are much easier to compact.


growing in a more humid environment will cause the plant to produce larger leaves. this may also be an option for you. just be conscious of mold risk and that plants tend to produce more resin in lower humidity. someone stated earlier to look into sativa dominant strains, that is definitely a good idea.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

fluffy doesnt have to mean leafy +rrep


----------



## Total Head (Jan 4, 2011)

SCCA said:


> i think you misunderstand my point, a higher leaf to calyx ratio does not equate to a poor quality flower. it just means the buds are much larger with more leaves, not necessarily less flowers. these buds are much easier to compact.
> 
> 
> growing in a more humid environment will cause the plant to produce larger leaves. this may also be an option for you. just be conscious of mold risk and that plants tend to produce more resin in lower humidity. someone stated earlier to look into sativa dominant strains, that is definitely a good idea.


all i said was that i already suggested a strain with a higher leaf to bud ratio and he told me i was an idiot. i made no reference to the quality of the bud. i don't see how you saying the same exact thing makes the guy's point any more valid. people have repeatedly suggested at least 3 ways to end up with a fluffy end product but this guy swears he's talking about some mysterious magic texture that no one could possibly understand...on a forum full of lifelong potheads. yeah, man. we have no clue. most of us have only been smoking weed for decades. lmao.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 4, 2011)

Fluffy is in the strain IMHO.
The last plant I had that came out fluffy when the others were rocks was called "motivation"
The fluff mader her look HUGE.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 4, 2011)

word any other pics i was gonna motivate this round but opted for sensi star how is it?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 4, 2011)

It was definatly fluffier than the sensi star.
Tasted lil skunk, but mainly sweet like the motivation.
The sensi star is some sweeet tasting shit,

Potency was about the same, incrdible.
I Kinda liked the Motivaitons high more, plus she was the best plant last grow, just vigorus a healthy as hell. 
Nothing seemed to phase her.
I got a lil clone of her still going with my cronic an sharksbreath.

My sig has the grow with lots of pics..


----------



## noobdestroyer (Jan 4, 2011)

what do you mean by "sweet" sweet specifically or just sweet awesome?
and hook up some sensi star pics i will too later


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 4, 2011)

The sensi star tasted like strawberry furity kind shit, Very sweet tasting an smelling.
All my plants are lil ladys bout a foot, the sensi I stressed with my space heater an she lost some lower shoots.
I had no compaints about sensi star an would grow her again.
Heres some pics.

sensi star on the right wappa on the left 6 wks flower 3 wks veg.

sensi star
Another sensi star
the cab, sensi star in the middle.


----------



## arik maso (Jan 4, 2011)

i like your folgers pot SOG  


SCARHOLE said:


> The sensi star tasted like strawberry furity kind shit, Very sweet tasting an smelling.
> All my plants are lil ladys bout a foot, the sensi I stressed with my space heater an she lost some lower shoots.
> I had no compaints about sensi star an would grow her again.
> Heres some pics.
> ...


----------



## NoSwagBag (Jan 4, 2011)

durban poision is the least dense plant I've grown. And yes, it is a sativa! The high is all in the head. It takes a while to finish though.

So i guess what im saying is, I agree that you should look for a sativa dominant strain.

Good luck
nsb


----------

